# Lowrance elite 4/5 Chirp for ice & kayak?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im going to finally get a fish finder for the kayaks, and Ive developed a passion for ice fishing. Im still trying to decide between the 4 & 5 (might be a little too large in a SIK). Anyway, I have ZERO knowledge of fish finders, and have a ton of questions.

Is there a difference between the unit that is offered in the ice machine and the standard unit? I read something about ice mode, but think that might just be a flasher immolation (not really important to me).

Is it better to purchase the ice kit + the transducer for the kayak..Or, the standard unit + the ice transducer + bag?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't mo about ice part but just brought the elite 4 chirp to swap back and fourth between kayak and 14 ft fishing boat. Set it up on boat and got to tell yah display is awsome.soon as ice gets off ill tell yah how it does on the real thing. During set up there is a prompt for ice fishing


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Just got elite 4 hdi. It also had an option for ice setup. Have it in a cell block with transducer arm. Not sure about anything with using it in ice but I don't see why not. I bet I could even keep it on the cell block set up. I use the rails on my ride 115 kayak.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

That unit will work great on the ice... With the ice machine package they give you then cone ice fishing transducer and also have it set up in a carry bag with a small lead acid battery that can be recharged. But same unit and same functions just set up for easy carry and use


----------

